# norfolk hot ditch



## KFRAZIERJR (Jan 4, 2008)

I am going there tommorrow morning for the first time and I was wondering where to fish by boat and If I should anchor or drift around in a certain area?


----------



## flukeassassn (Apr 27, 2007)

i was out there on friday and did ok. i fished from shore and had 13 specs and 4 shad. nothing big but fun any way. the guys trolling did nothing. the bite in the cove was slooooooooow. so with that said, find u a shoreline and start casting. i think drifting will have a better outcome for u. good luck, have fun and be safe:fishing:


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

goto chesapeake b and t and get some live shinners and rigs steve will hook up up and tell you how to fish but thats how you get the big one in the cove mostly all paper fish


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

KFRAZIERJR said:


> I am going there tommorrow morning for the first time and I was wondering where to fish by boat and If I should anchor or drift around in a certain area?


So, how'd it go JR?opcorn:


----------



## KFRAZIERJR (Jan 4, 2008)

didnt catch anything at the ditch or around the corner near the cove. Had a few strikes and saw a few caught. I was casting mirolures and different lures for specks and had some cut mullet on a couple of drum rigs for pups. I did really like the area and plan on going back and trying again.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

KFRAZIERJR said:


> didnt catch anything at the ditch or around the corner near the cove. Had a few strikes and saw a few caught. I was casting mirolures and different lures for specks and had some cut mullet on a couple of drum rigs for pups. I did really like the area and plan on going back and trying again.



JR, even "no fish" reports are good reports . I fish that area a lot and have killed the specks and been skunked within 2-3 days. I have the most luck on leadheads & gulp but have caught em on cut bait. Some say live bait is best there but I'm not a good enough net pitcher to score any of those jumpin mullet and too cheap to buy any :beer:. Glad to hear you're going to try again. Good fishin.


----------

